# Strange behaviour after spaying



## Bella's Family (Aug 1, 2009)

Our 18 mo old chocolate lab, Bella, was spayed a couple of weeks ago. She had never had pups, was never bred and was still intact in spite of two heats. She healed well after surgery, except that she developed a raging ear infection while her head was in that cone. She felt so bad - lethargic and unhappy. She wouldn't let us out of her sight and anytime someone sat down, she'd come lay her head on their lap and fall asleep. We cleared the infection up within a few days with drops, once we'd gotten the cone off and discovered the problem . . . and expected things to get back to normal - but they're not.

Bella has started exhibiting strange behaviours. She is constantly pacing, and barking at reflections on the ceiling. But most disturbing is that she keeps rolling up this "snuggly" blanket we have in the living room and trying to "hump" it :redface:. I tell the kids that it's probably that her stomach itches because the fur is growing back, but I'm doubting that myself. Please tell me what's going on, and reassure me that this is going to stop soon.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

How often are you taking her for long walks?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

A deep ear infection can cause some weird symptoms (like the reflection chasing). Sometimes it never fully goes away, the inner ear is a delicate place. I would have the vet take another look at her ears.

Humping is kind of a weird thing. It might have something to do with hormones, or not. It might be pent-up energy, or something else entirely. It's just hard to say why she might be doing this, and why it's only started now.

Is she getting as much exercise as before the spay? I know they're not supposed to run bhard for a few weeks and sometimes this really gets them all pent up.


----------



## Bella's Family (Aug 1, 2009)

She just seems really restless to me . . . like she wants to crawl out of her skin. That's why I wondered if she's itching - but you'd expect a dog (_especially_ a dog) to scratch when they itch - right? And she's not scratching. 

She is getting as much exercise as before but, you're both right, she was forced to be quiet after the surgery and then, not feeling good on top of it with the ear infection, she was pretty much down for almost 2 weeks. Maybe she's just so jazzed that she finally feels better that she wants to celebrate! Really wish it was a little earlier in the year and we could still let her swim . . . that's a great workout for her and gets her very relaxed. But the lake is pretty cold already. The other thing I know of that she loves is a romp with her friend - but I'm a bit hesitant to let her run that hard this soon. Her surgery was on Oct 21st, only 2 and a half weeks ago. What do you guys think?


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

For all these questions... Ask your Vet. It is close enough to surgery for the Vet to be able to provide concrete advice.

Floppy-eared dogs (retrievers) can develop an infection or yeast problem in one ear, and then develop it in the other ear, or it can come back. It is not a contagion thing, it is a weakened immune system thing related to existing bacteria/yeast given an opportunity to spread. 

The exercise and humping are also important questions for the Vet.


----------



## Bella's Family (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for the advice - I guess I'm just a bit discouraged with the vet because we had her in a week ago Friday, to check her incision, and I knew she was "off" at the time. He checked her temp and said it was normal, but didn't check her ears. Can't blame him, I guess, considering the cone on her head, but it was the very next morning that she started vomiting - and when taking the cone off on Sunday, we discovered the ear infection. I just paid the guy $50+ to see her, and he missed something this important - and I know, if I call them, they're going to insist I bring her in. I really don't have another $50 right now - although I guess her insurance would cover this, and maybe even covers the last visit. 

OK, I'll call. Can't hurt. Thanks for the advice and I'll keep you guys posted. I really do appreciate the help and your perspectives.

Later edit: 

OK, I called and actually spoke to one of the veterinarians. She was stumped. After I assured her that the ear infection seems to have cleared up (vomiting gone, back on food, peeing and pooping normally, no more redness or odor in the ear) and assuring _me_ that there's no physical reason (vaginal yeast infection, etc) for her humping, we determined that it's probably just a behavioral thing - possibly due to pent up energy from her being sick/recovering from the surgery. 

So, I asked what was safe for her now, almost 3 weeks after surgery, as far as full-out physical activity and she said everything. So I took her outside and, after she spent about 20 minutes "snuffling" every squirrel track in the entire backyard, I got her running and digging for rocks . . . until her mouth and nose were full of dirt and she was panting. Then we came inside - and now, 45 minutes later, she's pacing again. We're going to set up a "play date" with her doggie friend, who runs her into the ground, but that probably won't happen until the weekend. Since she is a lab - hubby says it shouldn't be an issue to let her swim in the cold lake . . . so maybe in the morning we'll take her to the cottage. But typically she won't swim unless we're in the water with her - and that isn't happening. Hopefully she'll do a few retrievals of a tennis ball thrown in and we'll see if that settles her down.

We're supposed to be getting a new puppy sometime this month - Sophie will be 9 weeks old on Sunday. I was thinking, before all this, that having someone to play with would be a good thing for Bella. Now I'm almost afraid, with this hyper-activity, she might play too rough with a puppy. Or maybe even a new family member would increase her anxiety - if, in fact, she's anxious. Any thoughts?


----------

